# Scope Lens Caps- Good or Bad?



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

Just put a new Nikon 4.5-14X40 scope on my Model 70 in a 243 and I am debating on whether or not to buy some flip-up end caps or not. And if I do what brand is the best. Any advice would be great .I use this gun 99% of the time for coyote hunting and 1% for deer hunting. Don't want to spend the extra money if they're not worth it but on the other hand if I should have a pair I don't want a piece of junk.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Have used different styles over the yrs. and the biggest problem I've had is fogging in my neck of the woods, getting knocked off going through the bush, finally Just went back to the old style, a piece of inner tube, stays on better, cheap and if you forgot where you left it, so what. Dust is the big killer on glass, I now carry a little glass cleaning cloth with me while hunting, get a good one from a camera shop , its well worth it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have flip ups on a few rifles and I like them, Butler Creek's, they are about $15, you just have to remember to flip them up!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I've only ever tried the Butler Creek Blizzard covers and can't stand them. They're see thru, but they wont' stay snapped shut for anything. Also, if there's a front focus it can hinder the operation of that.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Have had both of the above, I'll stick with the inner tube!!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

My New Nikon came with flip-ups.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

I've yet to find a set of covers that will stay on or stay closed when your in the field !!

I thought I had it when I bought some Butler Creek caps a couple years ago, the whole season they would not stay closed and flipped up and turned around
always was a bother. Finally just took them off and carry a camera brush with me when its dry and dusty, and just keep a dust cover on when it's rainy.

If some one comes up with some thing that will stay closed and slips on like Butler's do, they will sell a zillon of them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've found that two sets of Butler creeks that I have are really tight on the scope the other it just firm. I can't say as though I can remember them coming off. As for staying closed, the ocular cover is no problem the objective cover has to be pressed firmly in a around the edge sort of way, till you hear it snap closed. I have had them open up when I carried the rifle by the sling, but I assumed (I know) that I had caught the ear on my clothing or something.


----------

